# Rat might be pregnant again after having litter



## animallover13 (Sep 11, 2015)

I recently got a mother rat and her two week old babies. I've had them for about a week and in the last few days I've noticed her getting bigger, so I'm beginning to think she might be pregnant. I know rats can breed right after birthing a litter and I'm not sure if her previous owner might have let the dad stay with her after she had her litter. Does anyone have any suggestions in case she is pregnant because she is still nursing her three week old babies?


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

Make sure she has plenty of food and water available and a place to escape the pups for a while. She'll probably be a touch cranky when the babies wean and she's about to give birth . I believe oxbow has a food that can be fed to babies and mice - I'd offer that to mom as it's high enough in calories to help her through both nursing and her pregnancy. If you can't find it, dog kibble can be used in a pinch. Its not the greatest for ratties. 

Anyone else have more experienced advice?


----------

